# Packard Bell iMedia 2315



## collzer (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,
I have a packard bell imedia, it came with vista but I have installed xp professional on it. I'm looking for all the drivers, all the ones on the site are for vista. Any help appreciated, thank you.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Please run Everest under my signature and attach the full report to the thread.
Use the trial version.
Copy and paste the report to notepad and attach the report using the Go Advanced option.

This report will tell me what hardware you have installed so I can locate the drivers.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## collzer (Feb 15, 2010)

Here it is,

thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
From your report:


> [ Other devices / Ethernet Controller ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description Ethernet Controller
> ...


Most of these errors can be corrected by installing the Chipset Driver
*nVIDIA nForce 7050-610i (MCP73V)*
The driver can be found *HERE*

*Install the Chipset driver FIRST!*


Video driver *HERE*

Let me know if you have any remaining errors.

Bill


----------



## collzer (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks for the information, I've installed the chipest and video, can you tell me the correct ethernet, wireless and audio drivers?

thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm,
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------



## collzer (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

1. Audio device on high definition audio bus


HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1631E038&REV_1000\4&EEA832A&0&0001

2. Ethernet Controller


PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_E0381631&REV_01\4&13A1538E&0&0068


----------



## collzer (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

Ive reinstalled vista, too much hassle trying to get drivers,

thanks for your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

> 1. Audio device on high definition audio bus
> 
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1631E038&REV_1000\4&EEA832A&0&0001
> ...


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

collzer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive reinstalled vista, too much hassle trying to get drivers,
> 
> thanks for your help.


BCCOMP was helping you through the hassle very well.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Apparently I was not quick enough.

Bill


----------



## Jaggy (Oct 5, 2010)

If nothing else BCCOMP You helped me a lot. 
I been looking for 3 month for a way to fix the yellow triangle on the sm bus controller.. 
Packard bell are useless seen as they dont support my tower no more, Now to find why i get no signal from the other grafix card ..

Again My thx to ya . 
( even signed up yo thank ya )


----------



## lawwy (Feb 1, 2011)

pls, i need audio driver for desktop packardBell model 2315


----------

